# Searching for crowd images for print



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm searching for panoramic stadium/grand stand crowd images for print...you know, the pictures you can print and use as a fake crowd for track background, for example. 

I'm pretty sure to have see that somewhere, but I just can't find it anymore 


Thanks a lot ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There are some on this page...

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html

Scroll down on the left to BillBoards, and click it.

You can also Google images for "crowd in grandstands" or "people in bleachers"


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks, it's exactly what I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

There's a good looking crowd here too...RM


http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad you posted that Randy, I never can find it when I need it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

demether said:


> I'm searching for panoramic stadium/grand stand crowd images ... you can print and use as a fake crowd for track background ...


I remember trying to find good face-on spectator pictures for 2-D grandstand use. It's not as easy as you might think. 

I ended up taking one or two images I found on the web and repeating, reversing, modifying and combining parts of them to make a large block of spectators that I can cut a chunk out of practically anywhere (except the very edges) without it being obvious that the same photo is being recycled. Here it is, for anyone who wants to use it. :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Look!!! There's Waldo!!!!


----------

